#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-11-21
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-se-mote to: LoCo-möte 7/12 kl. 20.30 | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Möte/ | Läs mötesriktlinjerna innan mötet.
<itmannen> Ursäkta sen ankomst
<christoffer> itmannen: ingen fara
<christoffer> det var bara jag och tek-en_ online så vi har bokat in nytt möte
<christoffer> nytt förslag till möte iaf
<itmannen> Ajdå.
<christoffer> https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=mjakdn2r7iu2rooep8j25jdpas%40group.calendar.google.com&ctz=Europe/Stockholm
<christoffer> Torsdag den 1a december gör vi nytt försök med
<itmannen> men det står den 21
<christoffer> itmannen: fungerar den tiden för dig?
<itmannen> Om du menar 20:30 är det betydligt bättre
<christoffer> Då tar vi 20:30 istället
<itmannen> Soory. jag läste fel- Det stämmer
<christoffer> itmannen: då är vi tre som kan nästa vecka
<itmannen> Perfekt
<christoffer> itmannen: vad har du för skype användare?
<itmannen> itmannen_online. jag har dig där
<christoffer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Skarminspelningar/Mote
<itmannen> Det var ett lagomt långt möte :)
<christoffer> hehe
<christoffer> itmannen: ja...skriv in det du vill ta upp till nästa möte
<christoffer> :D
<itmannen> Ok. jag ska klura lite i veckan
<christoffer> itmannen: jag skickade precis ut nytt förslag med länkar och dylikt på mailen
<itmannen> Mao så kan jag nu sluta stressa och ta av mig ytterkläderna :) Om vi är klar ?
<christoffer> :D
<christoffer> jo
<christoffer> jag kommer stänga ner irc
<christoffer> nu
<christoffer> itmannen: Du får ha det så bra!
<itmannen> Vi ses
